# [REQUEST] Pokemon Stadium 1 save game file with Amnesia Psyduck



## N64 (May 12, 2016)

Looking for a gamesave file for Pokemon Stadium 1 (U) for N64 that contains the Amnesia Psyduck in one of the N64 boxes. V1.0 / V1.1 doesn't matter. Does anyone have it? The save file in filetrip does not contain this pokemon.

Alternatively, if anyone has a save game that has only 10 or so pokemon left to enter into the hall of fame, I can use that to get the psyduck myself.

Thanks!!


----------



## hug0-a7x (May 12, 2016)

Send PM. (Project 64 save file.)


----------



## N64 (May 12, 2016)

you are AWESOME! Thank you!


----------



## N64 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bumping this thread to see if anyone has a save file that has nearly all the pokemon in the hall of fame (but very specifically is missing a few, up to 20)


----------



## Gabe2141990 (Mar 10, 2020)

Do you need a memory card for Pokémon stadium 2?


----------



## BNBH (Sep 10, 2021)

hug0-a7x said:


> Send PM. (Project 64 save file.)


Hi can you send me that file too please? I need the amnesia psyduck and i would need the 2 prize pokemon of stadium 2 too. I found many save files but not 1 was working.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Sep 10, 2021)

BNBH said:


> Hi can you send me that file too please? I need the amnesia psyduck and i would need the 2 prize pokemon of stadium 2 too. I found many save files but not 1 was working.


PM


----------



## pharohzeke (Jun 1, 2022)

Do you still have that stadium 2 file????


----------

